# Things you think most people have forgotten



## The Uncreator (Jul 17, 2012)

Inspired by a thread on another forum where you try to think of something people no longer think about or remember, where it inspired me to think of this:







That ugly monstrosity was a LaserDisc, actually owned a few but they died off rather quick it seems.

Also, given with the recent Wintersun updates, I dont think we need any Time jokes, lets move on to Necrophagist ones


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Tang (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Jul 17, 2012)

This is relevant: 






Also,




Apparently Polaroid plans to stop selling its signature instant film at the end of this year. And doesn't the old Polaroid camera look like the HAL 9000?






....although I still really want one. 





The dot matrix printer will be remembered for its frequent paper jams; for its slow, noisy operation; and for the thin strips of perforated paper that you had to tear carefully, so you didn't end up with a document that looked as though a tiny but voracious shrew had been sampling it.





I am barely old enough to remember these: credit card swiping machines that use carbon paper. Technology!! I still love seeing how they work.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2012)

The credit card things still get used actually and my mechanic shop still uses a dot matrix. 

I'd say ATRAC, Richard Simmons, lawn darts, mousetrap (the game), kenan and kel (I LOOOOVVVEEE Orange Soda!).


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone remember when CDs came in longboxes? 

Longbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ilyti (Jul 17, 2012)

^


> The satirical band Spinal Tap's 1992 studio album Break Like the Wind was sold in an "extra-long box" (an 18-inch longbox)  a deliberate parody of the prevailing longbox packaging controversy, as well as an inside joke on the Christopher Guest scene in the film where he explains 'these (amplifiers) go to eleven', and possibly a phallic metaphor.


----------



## Thep (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 17, 2012)

Thep said:


>




I have one of these sitting on my desk


----------



## ilyti (Jul 17, 2012)

How about unsuccessful versions of Windows? Anyone actually get Windows NT? 2000? I thought not.

Oh, also crappy (awesome?) cartoons from the 90s.



Tim Curry and that CARVIN is enough reason for this show to be remembered. I loved it. It was like a cross between Power Rangers and Saved By The Bell.


Kickass soundtrack! Was that Satch? Could have been!


GENIUS. So totally plausible and everything.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 17, 2012)

So much nostalgic win in this thread.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 18, 2012)

One of my favorites from the early 80's!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 18, 2012)

Relevant:


----------



## Tang (Jul 18, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



I _had_ forgotten about that. Thanks alot jerk!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2012)

oops I forgot


----------



## Tang (Jul 18, 2012)

fucking SWAT Kats.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

/\ I was just about to post that, too.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tang said:


> fucking SWAT Kats.


The swatkats will never be forgotten.


ilyti said:


> How about unsuccessful versions of Windows? Anyone actually get Windows NT? 2000? I thought not.
> [/MEDIA]


Not so fast. Before my high school (past four years) switch over to 7 it was a 75-25% mix of XP and 2000. 

Why some had 2000 I'll never know.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 18, 2012)

the minidisc

MiniDisc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i remember 2 or 3 people having them, they quickly moved on to mp3 players


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 18, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Inspired by a thread on another forum where you try to think of something people no longer think about or remember, where it inspired me to think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly? Those discs was awesome as f%¤k!
DAT quality at the time. Loved the huge discs too. Hilarious that some movies needed 3 of those to have room for the whole movie, haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 18, 2012)

I think that'll be enough showing my age for now. Perhaps I'll be back with more later.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 18, 2012)

At any rate, it's only a matter of time before Robot Chicken reintroduces the current younger generation to everything from the 80s ever.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2012)

The Elderly.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Brill (Jul 18, 2012)

That we all die and nothing lasts forever


----------



## petereanima (Jul 18, 2012)

Tang said:


>




holy fuck, that picture is hilarious on all possible levels...



@topic:


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## PettyThief (Jul 18, 2012)

Oil Spill and Fukushima. Both are still catastrophic, but out of sight out of mind eh?


----------



## pink freud (Jul 18, 2012)

How to merge on and off of freeways


----------



## Riffer (Jul 18, 2012)

How to interect with people without the use of Facebook. It sickens me.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2012)

pink freud said:


> How to merge on and off of freeways



I don't honestly think it was any better back 10-20 years ago.


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 18, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


>


 
Hmmmm, i remember this. Make me wonder where Robit Chicken got their idea from....curious. It was pretty much the most Brutal Nick show ever...they died in some pretty crazy ways a lot...but were always back in the next episode xD







Cant believe no one posted this :O







And heres the biggie, its an ISA Bus 28k Data/Fax modem for a PHONE LINE :O..This is the same model modem we purchased at a local computer shop that no longer exists in 1995 to become a part of the webbynets. Long before it was the internet that exists today xD (at this point in time it was only about 50% porn, and now its like 90% porn lol


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 18, 2012)

50% Porn?

How could one last with so little!


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 19, 2012)

Heres a WB show i remember being on when i started middle Middle School, and no one EVER talks about it, and it seems no one i bring it up to remembers it, i was about to conciede it as being a false memory when i remembered the name and got this pic of wikipedia xD


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

Riffer said:


> How to interect with people without the use of Facebook. It sickens me.



I like how this is a post on the internet 

But I do get where you're coming from, haha.


----------



## Faine (Jul 19, 2012)

http://mar


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2012)

SPUUUUUNKAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tang said:


> fucking SWAT Kats.





FUCKING YES. I spent like an hour a few months ago trying to remember what this was. I used to watch it everyday


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 19, 2012)

Faine said:


>



Looks like my old collection. Those toys were awesome in the goriest way possible.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## schecter4life (Jul 19, 2012)

Xaios said:


>



I loved Reboot, Megabyte scared the SHIT out of me when it first came on....that Giant chin was scarry as hell to me xD


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2012)

The original FPS game:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

Faine said:


> http://mar


I FUCKING LOVED THOSE TOYS!
That gator head one was so much fun to play with.




EDIT: I really miss Bump in the Night too. :C How can someone who's 21 feel so old?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## neotronic (Jul 19, 2012)

Xaios said:


> SPUUUUUNKAAAAAAY!!!



I was watching Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers with my girlfriend just yesterday. for the whole evening  I remembered the show and luckily found it somewhere deep on the internet


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)

I loved Angry Beavers.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

A lot of people in this thread seem to have forgotten about Netflix


----------



## pentecost (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)

Never checked if they had some of those.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Never checked if they had some of those.


I know Rocko's Modern Life is, and I think the Angry Beavers is.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2012)

pentecost said:


>



On that note...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 19, 2012)

Sooo much nostalgia from all the shows everyone is posting! Freaking loved Rocko's Modern Life, Reboot, Angry Beavers, and Freakazoid. 

On topic: I remember when gas was about 70 cents a litre, and I'm only 20. 



But now I'm sad because I drive


----------



## skeels (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone remember that thing?
Y'know that one thing? 

That thing with the stuff?








My humor has fled in my old age...


Shogun warriors?


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 19, 2012)

Rockos, Reboot, SWAT KATS...Yes my childhood is coming back to me now


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## larry (Jul 19, 2012)

anybody remember eek the cat?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 19, 2012)

And at the rate people are going on here





instead of




But back on topic

























and I don't think I've seen one of these in a while


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 19, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> And at the rate people are going on here
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't think I've seen one of these in a while


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 19, 2012)

I know he has one, but that's one band out of how many? And I meant more in mainstream music.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 20, 2012)

Holy fuck! This thread is golden! Digimon was far superior to Pokemon in everyway 

Also, Goosebumps is amazing and not everyone forgot about the Princess Bride. Fuckin' watched that movie a couple days ago. Love that shit. I guess you could say the memory of that is.....only mostly dead?!?!?!?!?! (eh? see what I did there? See?!?!)

And I love Bill Nye as well. 

I wish I could remember stuff that wasn't taken already. Anyone miss or care about Furbies?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 20, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> *video*


That dwarf is playing the fuck out of that fiddle. 

Along the same lines as Space Ghost: does anyone remember when Birdman was a legitimate super hero show and not Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law? (Space Ghost too while we're at it.)


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, Saturday mornings where something to look forward to back then!!!


----------



## revclay (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## kerska (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (Jul 20, 2012)

kerska said:


>



Fixed it for you....


----------



## kerska (Jul 20, 2012)

^I don't even know who that is...?


----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2012)

I remember Natalie, I just wish she had stayed "Torn" like her shitty song suggested she was


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 20, 2012)

Common sense.


----------



## kerska (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh no Natalie Imbuglia.....

Eff that shit, Pink Power Ranger FTW.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 20, 2012)

kerska said:


> Oh no Natalie Imbuglia.....
> 
> Eff that shit, Pink Power Ranger FTW.



Music sucks ass, but you aint right if you don't think she's hot as fuk!


----------



## Riffer (Jul 20, 2012)

I just remember her "lying naked on the floor" in my head when that song came on when I was a kid.


----------



## Necris (Jul 20, 2012)

These things were the shit, I probably still have a few.


----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure if joking with Angelfire hosting image or there's actually supposed to be something there?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2012)

MFB said:


> Not sure if joking with Angelfire hosting image or there's actually supposed to be something there?



rightclick on it and click on "copy url", then open a new tab, paste and press enter.

It seems to be a bit of an embed error here, but doing it my route worked for me.


----------



## Necris (Jul 20, 2012)

Fixed, but I did forget about angelfire hosting images.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 20, 2012)

Necris said:


> These things were the shit, I probably still have a few.



i had that one, and the monster truck
good lord, im so high on nostalgia i might puke


----------



## kerska (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Jul 20, 2012)

I love this thread.





Yes, I watched that show.





Best dance mix compilation of all time. ALL TIME.

Does anyone remember when MuchMusic (or MTV for the Americans) was actually watchable? I actually do.


----------



## Saber_777 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 20, 2012)

Saber_777 said:


>


Tell that to 4chan.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 20, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well according to my girlfriend they're bringing it back next year


----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, the Moon Sailor's are gettin the boot

Also, FUCK ReBoot, that show blew


----------



## ilyti (Jul 20, 2012)

kerska said:


> Natalie Imbuglia.....



Not forgotten at all. I can't go to the dollar store without hearing her one hit on the radio.


----------



## Genome (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought it was Danni Minogue *shrugs*

I see Johnny Bravo and Space Ghost have been mentioned...






















And the king:


----------



## flint757 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thomas the train is still prominent it's just something you stop hearing about once you become older.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 20, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 20, 2012)

MFB said:


> Yeah, the Moon Sailor's are gettin the boot
> 
> *Also, FUCK ReBoot, that show blew*


Agreed.

Also ninja'd on new Sailor Moon. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 20, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Tell that to 4chan.


Or a Gamestop employee


----------



## JamesM (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 20, 2012)

RC Cola


----------



## JamesM (Jul 21, 2012)

^Just had one yesterday.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 21, 2012)

One of the only sodas with real sugar, it has not been forgotten by me.


----------



## kerska (Jul 21, 2012)

MFB said:


> Also, FUCK ReBoot, that show blew



Hey the thread wasn't called stuff you think people forgot that blew...

But yeah it was awful


----------



## Xaios (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck y'all, Reboot ruled.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 21, 2012)

One thing I still kinda remember from the 80s was the hairstyles. Big hair was the shit!:





Hey, anybody else remember trying to watch scrambled porn?


----------



## JoeyW (Jul 21, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> and I don't think I've seen one of these in a while


 
Nope


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 21, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Hey, anybody else remember trying to watch scrambled porn?


I'm 12 and what is this.


----------



## redskyharbor (Jul 21, 2012)

And hopefully, most of all..


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 21, 2012)

redskyharbor said:


>


Are you kidding me? This is the one Splinter Cell game that nobody shuts up about.

And for good reason to.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I'm not too old and know about almost all of that stuff. I loved street sharks and metroid prime is a nintendo staple.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Missing some obvious ones here.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Never played that game, is it good?


----------



## larry (Jul 21, 2012)

here's another.....


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 21, 2012)

Edit:
Reboot did in fact kick fucking ass.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 21, 2012)

Lord I am glad I started this thread. Reposted like 90% of these pictures to my friends


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 21, 2012)

samurai jack anybody


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 21, 2012)

The proper use of grammar and speech.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 21, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Edit:
> Reboot did in fact kick fucking ass.



Is that reboot or something else? It looks so familiar, but...

[EDIT]

Bucky O'hare....I only vaguely remember that.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 22, 2012)

I think this has turned into more a nostalgia thread if anything.

I remember almost everything in this thread because of the sheer amounts of nostalgia threads I've viewed in the past.


----------



## thesnowdog (Jul 22, 2012)

The nature of Monkey was irrepressible!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 22, 2012)

And in a similar vein because Earthworm Jim reminded me of it.


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Jul 22, 2012)

My God this thread has brought back some good memories.

BTW:



ilyti said:


> How about unsuccessful versions of Windows? Anyone actually get Windows NT? 2000? I thought not.



These OS are still widely used to run store cash registers


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 22, 2012)

JamesM said:


>



NEO-FUCKING-PETS.


Grumpy old king...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 23, 2012)

^I spent far too much time playing that.
also:













genome said:


> I thought it was Danni Minogue *shrugs*
> 
> I see Johnny Bravo and Space Ghost have been mentioned...



Whoever approved that show must have been smoking all the crack, because it was fucking horrifying.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 23, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm 12 and what is this.



Ah, this was a great thing back when I was kid. This was around the time that cable tv had just come out and was the latest "thing". Well with the invention of both the VCR and cable television, the adult entertainment industry boomed. They had porn stations, but you had to pay extra for it. So what they would do is scramble the signal until you paid for it. However, you could STILL catch a glimpse of a few scenes here and there if you watched long enough and the squiggly lines subsided for a few seconds. This was known as scrambled porn. 

I chose that particular pic because it wasn't NSFW. I hope you understand why.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 23, 2012)

When engines looked like this and there was actually room to work on them





Instead of this





and


EDIT:
and mullets


----------



## ilyti (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparently they want to remake Beauty and the Beast too. How can they mess with perfection??


----------



## flint757 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## flint757 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Edika (Jul 24, 2012)

We actually had the French song in the intro but the rest was translated!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 24, 2012)

My favorite game system; it was the first game system to have internet.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 24, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


every once and a while I think it would be awesome if they still made that I only got to have it once.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 24, 2012)

Me...


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2012)

flint757 said:


>



Oh man, that brings back the memories.

Here's some more:











The CG in this show blew my mind when it first came out.

(And by extension, the old show from 60s and the 80s version as well.)


----------



## MrGignac (Jul 24, 2012)

I mean who could really forget:

THE TICK!!






well maybe this one






This thread is great! here are some of my favs. ahh the 80's/90's were so bad and good at the same time






one of my fav shows


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> *pepsi blue*


I thought that stuff was awful.  I did love the hell out of Sprite Ice though so maybe I'm weird too. 

Also, WABAM:


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 24, 2012)

Also:






These were the shit


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2012)

^ Oh man, so much win.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh man, limited edition sodas of the past. I thought maybe I was the only one who remembered Pepsi Blue. It wasn't very good, but I wish they'd bring it back... 

Does ANYONE remember:





I bought it one time because the commercial was so memorable. Pretty decent!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 24, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


That stuff was delicious!!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 24, 2012)

These were pretty good. I tore them up as a kid.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2012)

Donatello looks like he's gotten totally blazed on some mutant ganja in that picture.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sure that was the target audience too I mean it's pudding powder.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 25, 2012)

this is seriously the best thread in the history of threads.
i've never thrown out so many likes on this site as i have here i think


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## MrGignac (Jul 25, 2012)

Dinosaucers too


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 25, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


----------



## avenger (Jul 25, 2012)

Xaios said:


>


MR BUMPPPPPPPY! 

The Christmas special is the greatest thing ever. Someone find me the DVDs and shutuptakemymoney.jpg

XD


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 25, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Missing some obvious ones here.


 






They made a full reboot of the series last year. It was alright, but the novelty didn't last all too long...


----------



## Mexi (Jul 25, 2012)

COPS!


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Inspired by this thread..
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/205802-out-character-things-you-did-kid.html#post3116599

Pogs.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^Those were awesome back in the day 

I had a huge collection. No idea where they are now though...


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 25, 2012)

I never got into those. I remember a bunch of kids did, though.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was a major fad follower back in elementary school. I wasted so much money (well parent's money ).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> The original FPS game:



Even more compelling is that almost everyone who owned Duck Hunt completely forgot that you can play as the duck. 



BornToLooze said:


> Well according to my girlfriend they're bringing it back next year



Yeah, they're basically rebooting the series to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the series.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

You can play the duck????


----------



## Xaios (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooh! Ooh!


----------



## skeels (Jul 26, 2012)

Mmmm... pogs....


----------



## Thep (Jul 26, 2012)

that reminds of something:






Anybody remember these? Were popular around 2001 lol

They're called bey blades, and you could basically build your own "warrior" spinning top with a bunch of accessories and try to knock your opponent's top out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2012)

flint757 said:


> You can play the duck????


 
Yep.



It even says on the instruction manual, but nobody read it. Also, every gamer forgets to read instruction manuals.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

One of my favorite games










Shows definitely influenced by drugs...





And this was awesome.


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 26, 2012)

I come from a family of manual readers so my brother and I have been flying that duck since the eighties son. I'm surprised more people never stumbled on it just by fucking around on controller 2 while waiting for your turn o shoot. The trick is to fly the duck into one of the top corners so they're easier to shoot.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 26, 2012)

flint757 said:


>



That's one thing I was glad I'd forgotten about, thanks a lot


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anybody remember these? It was I think claymation shorts with this guy with blue dot eyes and a red mouth? I know it isn't much to go on, but its driving me crazy trying to remember. I think there was always bad stuff happening to him. Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy? Granted, he wasn't claymation from what I remember seeing, but that's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya, that's what it was. I was looking for more pictures to post and thought of that but I couldn't remember what it was called


----------



## skeels (Jul 26, 2012)

^OH NO MR. BILL!!!

Oh it hurts I'm laughing so much!
Mr. Bill was an old SNL skit from the 70's-freaking awesome!
Oh I HAD forgotten about that!

This thread has so much win- from pogs to furbies to beyblades- my kids are just starting to collect them- to blues clues- kids watched it- to teletubbies- didn't allow kids to watch this prophetic warning of a genetically altered future human dystopia, enslaved to robotic servitude and ruled by highly advanced cybernetic mind control. 

Best...
thread ...
Ever.



Dang! Got ninja'd!


Also, my tamagotchi died from neglect.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 27, 2012)

They also peek in on children and worship the sun


----------



## Thep (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 27, 2012)

Everybody knows the show, nobody probably knows who this is










And just cuz


----------



## flint757 (Jul 27, 2012)

I loved being sick when I was a kid so I could watch this at 8 in the morning.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 27, 2012)

^I think I'm gonna start using that picture when someone makes a good post


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


>


I miss that shit. 


Tang said:


>


still have one of those! haha


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2012)

MrGignac said:


> I mean who could really forget:
> 
> THE TICK!!
> 
> ...


the tick was great. and who could forget earthworm jim!?


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2012)

and for anyone else in Central NY:


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> One thing I still kinda remember from the 80s was the hairstyles. Big hair was the shit!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KILLER MOTHERFUCKING INSTINCT! still play that game all the time. they need to put out a new one.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 27, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


>



best post in the thread! That show was amazing


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 27, 2012)

Thep said:


>



A really funny story related to these things...

I'm notorious for needing something to do while I use the john. Once when I was a teenager, I had to go number 2 and I forgot to grab a mag, or my gameboy or something before heading into the restroom, and by chance there was a bop it sitting on the counter for reasons I will never understand. So naturally me being me, I just start messing with it.

My mom comes wandering by the bathroom and overhears sounds of "BOP IT! TWIST IT! PULL IT!"

Next thing I hear is "EXACTLY WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING IN THAT GODDAMN BATHROOM!???"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 27, 2012)

So surprised I didn't see these guys:


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 27, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> So surprised I didn't see these guys:



Oh I saw that posted back somewhere in the first couple of pages, otherwise I'd definitely have posted it. That was and always will be my favorite show that has ever been made.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 28, 2012)

Randy said:


>



Holy crap, The Elephant Show! I used to watch the hell out of that when I was a kid, along with...






Also, bonus points for whoever can remember who this guy is:

(Without quoting my post, you cheating fucks. )






Admittedly, he was more of a thing in Canada, from what I recall.


----------



## Faine (Jul 28, 2012)

Z bots


----------



## Faine (Jul 28, 2012)

Goddamn dude, Now I'm getting all nostalgic and I'm going through my old boxes of toys at 2 am I used to have growing up and I'm getting all emotional and memories are coming back.


----------



## Faine (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## flint757 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2012)

Man, FUCK that baby gif AND Ally McBeal


----------



## MrGignac (Jul 28, 2012)

i grew up in absolute awe of this man


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 28, 2012)

^we all did.



SenorDingDong said:


>



now while this WAS a good show;




>




I will NEVER forget Dinosaurs! NOT THE MAMA

also slightly related to Dinosaurs in terms of they used to air around the same time (year-wise and clock-wise):






Al Borland remains a personal hero of mine.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 29, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


>


Actually I think they re-released those just recently. They also re-released the bop-it not to long ago as well.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 29, 2012)

(Click for actual movie..it's rare to find it anywhere)



I was really into witches and stuff as a kid..funny I never grew out of it


----------



## Edika (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I have a forgotten something and need your help guys. There was a TV series that I was watching when I was in school that I would like to find and watch again but I don't remember the name. It was not a cartoon. It was set in the future, there were some warriors fighting robots and the main villain was a cyborg. The other two sub villains were two robots that were CGI and one had a face like a pterodactyl and would fly. The main heroes were 4 or 5 and were an underground resistance force that could transform (but not in a gay power ranger way) in some suits that and kick more butt. The enemy robots (played by actors) had like a pentagon on their chest that were their weak spot. The two CGI robots were very powerful and whenever they entered the battle they would kick the heroes ass. They would escape of course but barely and usually try to avoid them.

Does any one recalls this series?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 29, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Inspired by a thread on another forum where you try to think of something people no longer think about or remember, where it inspired me to think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still got some laserdiscs kicking around!!


----------



## misingonestring (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone remember this show?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Bigfan (Jul 30, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>




Curry


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## avenger (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 30, 2012)

All That





Creepy Crawlers





Beast Wars





The original Pokemon TCG base set


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 30, 2012)

leandroab said:


>


My dad had that on his computer and I loved playing it and I suck at FPS.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone remember this cartoon? It spun a decent sci-fi yarn.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 30, 2012)

Faine said:


> http://mar






godzilla filled most of my toy box XD


----------



## Faine (Jul 30, 2012)

^ I had that godzilla one too!


----------



## Faine (Jul 30, 2012)

avenger said:


>



I remember these! I had a bunch. What the hell were they called?!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 30, 2012)

rare crazy bones


----------



## ilyti (Jul 30, 2012)

awesomeaustin said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Toymax_Creepy_Crawlers.jpg[/IMG]


 
I had one of those! I bought it with accumulated Kool Aid points! 

And Xaios, that was Fred Penner! I was just listening to a Fred Penner record last week, I'm not kidding!


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

The greatest cereal in the history of the world


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 30, 2012)

Xaios- 3 awesome Canadian kids shows there. The Elephant show, Polka dot door and Fred Penner's place. His forest hideout was sweet.

Edika- you're thinking of Captain Power and that show also kicked ass. Captain Power, Tank, Scout, Mirage, Lord Dread, Sauron. DIGITIZE THEM!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>



Oh god, if gas was still at this price, I'd never be home.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2012)

ilyti said:


> And Xaios, that was Fred Penner! I was just listening to a Fred Penner record last week, I'm not kidding!



You win!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## thesnowdog (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Edika (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayhew said:


> Edika- you're thinking of Captain Power and that show also kicked ass. Captain Power, Tank, Scout, Mirage, Lord Dread, Sauron. DIGITIZE THEM!!!



Reped my good man! I am off to watch again this awesome series!


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread is so full of win. So many awesome childhood memories coming back

Some favorites from my childhood

Heithcliff


Bobby's world


Sonic The Hedgehog. One of my absolute favorite shows as a child


Super Mario World



The Guyver. This movie was the fucking shit when I was like 6!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhRmrO6yGMc

just a few that I can remember



and

REBOOT WAS THE SHIT


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 31, 2012)

BONUS ROUND:
Anyone remember these two? NO CHEATING..extra points if you know the lil' thing they were known for.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 31, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> BONUS ROUND:
> Anyone remember these two? NO CHEATING..extra points if you know the lil' thing they were known for.


The last two are villians in strawberry short cake..yes?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw shit, Denver the Last Dinosaur!

How about


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 31, 2012)

This was pretty huge back in the day. I never managed to get it though.


I also wanted one of those Metal Forge thingies...


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 1, 2012)

Now its child abuse to discipline your kids....


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 1, 2012)

Randy said:


>








Randy you really do love me

I used to watch Under The Umbrella Tree..but Eureka's Castle was my SHIT..of course back to the whole monsters/witches thing...but that was one of my fav shows as a kid. I still remember the episode where she got a new wand from some black guy who was a wizard..and it was huge and heavy and I wanted that thing so fucking bad


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my god Eureka's castle. That is some wicked nostalgia right there.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh man I just thought of this...







and for no explicable reason thought of this ...


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 1, 2012)

Shit, pogs might win this whole thing for me


----------



## Xaios (Aug 1, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Oh man I just thought of this...



Beat you to it.


----------



## Faine (Aug 1, 2012)

haha oops, my b


----------



## Mayhew (Aug 1, 2012)

B ba B bababa B Go Bayside Wooooo!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 2, 2012)

avenger said:


>


Crazy bones!!



awesomeaustin said:


> The original Pokemon TCG base set


Fuck yeah!! I loved the pokemon card game, I kinda want to get back into it, since I have a job and could actually buy more cards now.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to love Pinball as a kid. When they still had Arcades. This was my favorite Pinball machine of all time. Spent hours upon hours and many a hard earned quarter in this damn machine.


----------



## Mayhew (Aug 2, 2012)

Arcades were the shit. No matter how good home gaming gets it'll never replace that special feeling you got as a kid when you had a fist full of quarters and you could spend hours popping them in those stand up cabinets. Good times.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2012)

This one was the shizzle:






Also:


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 2, 2012)

Xaios said:


>


I still see these occasionally at truck stop gas stations/cheap hotels. The works.

Fun game.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 2, 2012)

Xaios said:


> This one was the shizzle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## flexkill (Aug 2, 2012)

Xaios said:


> This one was the shizzle:



I dunno, I have a kind of hatred for these machines. They where what ruined Arcades in my eyes. The games started to get more and more expensive when these type games where coming out and people stopped going. Thus the Arcades started disappearing. 

These are what I liked....












And like I said loved Pinball. When I was a very young kid I looooved Elevator Action...any of you remember that one? Was like the first game that I could interact with the environment (Shooting the lights lol) to actually kill enemies. Though that was just so damn cool.


----------



## Faine (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 3, 2012)

flexkill said:


> I dunno, I have a kind of hatred for these machines. They where what ruined Arcades in my eyes. The games started to get more and more expensive when these type games where coming out and people stopped going. Thus the Arcades started disappearing.
> 
> These are what I liked....
> 
> ...



Speaking of arcade games I used to play as a kid....my two favs.. I swear with everything else I posted here it seems like I'm trying too hard


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Thep (Aug 3, 2012)

Remember the fake Burger King band? That was a really intense advertising campaign.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 3, 2012)

Randy said:


>



That's it..meet me out back for a bj 


I just downloaded the entire series a few days ago


----------



## ilyti (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh Duckman.. loved that show.

Is that dragon on Eureka's Castle the same as Dudley the Dragon?






Remember Groundling Marsh? Anybody?






Or does anyone remember when Mad TV was actually funny?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 3, 2012)

Thep said:


> Remember the fake Burger King band? That was a really intense advertising campaign.



Cock rock taken literally.


----------



## Faine (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Murdstone (Aug 4, 2012)

Faine said:


>



I used to set my TV alarm to come on every morning at 6 to catch this show before school.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 4, 2012)

favorite show when I was little for sure...


----------



## Faine (Aug 4, 2012)

I used to watch it when I was like 3 and 4 years old lol. My parents have home videos of me watching it lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 6, 2012)

Among Tatsunoko's finest:






Thankfully, Capcom didn't forget.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 6, 2012)

I know I already posted...but actually watched this over the weekend, which drove me back to this thread....


----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 6, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> The greatest cereal in the history of the world



100% AGREED

Not sure why this was discontinued, i guess it wasnt selling but it was my favorite














Can't tell you how many times my little brother deleted my saved games


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 6, 2012)

Gemmeadia said:


> 100% AGREED


 I have all the english GBC pokemon games but yellow dosn't work. 
I may buy an other copy and green.


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Still got mine  WOOOOO!!!


----------



## klutvott (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## slowro (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Pav (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm starting to think most people have forgotten HOW TO DRIVE A FUCKING CAR.

/rant


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 6, 2012)

And now, some awesome video games.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 6, 2012)

Lasik124 said:


>


There is a weirdo Ice Cream man in my area that comes by and sells these every so often.


----------



## Faine (Aug 6, 2012)

Lasik124 said:


>



Still have that! And an emulator/rom on the laptop!


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I have all the english GBC pokemon games but yellow dosn't work.
> I may buy an other copy and green.


Just re beat yellow haha best one ever


----------



## flint757 (Aug 6, 2012)

What you got against bulbasaur.


----------



## Faine (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Aug 7, 2012)

klutvott said:


>


 
OH MY GOD, The Girl From Tomorrow! I loved this so much! I wanted a glowing head dealie like that so bad...



Faine said:


>


 
I bought this years ago and still have it.


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 8, 2012)

Axe-fx Standard.


----------



## klutvott (Aug 8, 2012)

ilyti said:


> OH MY GOD, The Girl From Tomorrow! I loved this so much! I wanted a glowing head dealie like that so bad...


I recently watched both seasons and it was just as good as it was 20 years ago


----------



## glpg80 (Aug 8, 2012)

Robot Wars!


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 8, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> anyone remember this show?



Motherfuckin Gargoyles BITCH!




slowro said:


>




This show started my Sci-Fi love...



I can't believe this one isn't here yet!


And also...


----------



## flint757 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Danukenator (Aug 11, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


>



These wouldn't be the same if the eyes were actually ever in the right spot.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 11, 2012)

The Drew Carey Show was the tits back in the day. The later seasons not so much. It damn where the first few good.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2012)

The eyes on the Sonic always make me think of this


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 14, 2012)




----------

